

Battling over Internet domain names - keecham
http://www.economist.com/node/21556223

======
prezjordan
It makes me wonder what the domain name market will be like in 5-10 years.
Will a 4-letter domain be impossible to acquire? 5-letter?

I feel like in 5-10 years I simply won't be able to name my product.

------
freshnote
I think you've got to be more proactive about securing a domain name nowadays.
You wait and it could be gone (it's happened to me before).

It sucks though, because I end up with lots of domains I thought were good and
had every intention of using, but now are just an expense.

